
‘Feminist’ Snow-Plowing System Brings Stockholm to a Standstill - wyclif
http://heatst.com/world/feminist-snow-plowing-system-brings-stockholm-to-a-standstill/
======
imartin2k
This article (and many others about this topic) forgets an important detail:
it was the snowiest November day in 111 years. Thus, the causation implied is
not certain. [http://www.thelocal.se/20161110/stockholm-just-set-a-new-
sno...](http://www.thelocal.se/20161110/stockholm-just-set-a-new-snow-record)

Additionally, the label "feminist" snow-ploying system is unnecessary
polarizing (however, that might be a branding error by the city). In fact, the
point of the whole thing was to not only to prioritize snow clearing for
people who drive cars (where the majority is men) but also cyclists and
pedestrians. I find this to be a welcome effort, the gender issue aside.

~~~
pvdebbe
The whole effort -- in good or bad faith -- was poisoned with the gender
politics, especially with the toxic variation of feminism.

------
msie
This joke article was a waste of my time.

~~~
wyclif
1/ Not a joke at all 2/ Article was "waste of my time", yet you had enough
time to comment on it. Fascinating.

